# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - Live Flesh 1997 720p BluRay DD5.1 x264-EbP

## hientatthanh

Pizza delivery man Victor is having an argument with Elena, whom he met a few days ago, but she was high then and doesn't want to hear about him. Reacting to the noise, two cops, young David and older Sancho, arrive at the scene, the gun accidentally goes off.. Four years later David is a wheelchair basketball star, he's married to Elena, Victor is released out of prison and their destinies begin to cross again.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0118819/ Ratings: 7.5/10 from 14,710 users Thể loại: Drama

​ *Hình ảnh trong phim*​ 
​ *Link Download*​ 
FS - Live Flesh 1997 720p BluRay DD5.1 x264-EbP
FS - Live Flesh 1997 720p BluRay DD5.1 x264-EbP Sub​ Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​ *Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - Live Flesh 1997 720p BluRay DD5.1 x264-EbP*

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

